# Reptmart



## Defiant (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this company before good/bad? I noticed they are selling cherry heads for $150 on their site and down to $125 after emailing them. Avg of $80 lower than other internet sites. This is what is raising a little cautiousness and suspicion. Would they try to pass off a regular redfoot with bright coloring as a "cherry head"? Any input is great appreciated. I do not want to get scammed


----------



## Defiant (Feb 13, 2010)

No replies


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 13, 2010)

check them out here http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/

it has store & breeder reviews


----------



## Defiant (Feb 13, 2010)

Didn't see them on there unless I missed them.


----------

